# New Bucky Corpse for 2012



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Here is my new corpsed bucky we just finished. My son kept bugging me to do one and I thought it would be a fun project to work on together.. and it was. So now there will be another new denizen in the graveyard.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That looks great, K and son. Well done!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

great job, looks creepy!! 
PS. love your son's shirt too!


----------



## Mina (Jan 27, 2012)

terminator?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice look to the corpse. What method did you use to corpse him.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I used Queen sized tan pantyhose for the skin plus some paper towels, liquid latex, wood stain, and some custom painting.The skeleton also can dissassemble as my son is using part of him for his scarecrow costume for this year.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Very nice work!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very Nice..................


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks great boys. Nice job! Will look nice in your haunt.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

He's perfectly icky! Nice job!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

That is SICK!!!! Amazing job!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey he looks disgusting so that means you did a wonderful job on him!


----------



## KevinRI (Aug 24, 2010)

That's one great corpse you have there guys!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Another great prop.


----------

